# flying carp



## sniper13 (Jul 4, 2015)

Instead of using a bow, how about a 
12ga. I figure this will upset some folks, 
but admit it, under the proper safety consideration it would be a blast. 
What say ye ?


----------



## Michael (Jul 7, 2015)

I've made this statement many times. I think it would be a hoot!


----------



## tradhunter98 (Jul 7, 2015)

A while back I saw a video on Facebook with a guy doing just that with a go pro on.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 9, 2015)

I think it would be a blast, pun intended.


----------

